# Game 6, Bucks vs 76ers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> UP NEXT
> 
> TEAMS: Bucks (3-2) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (4-2).
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-337jlp4-178741881.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Ugly stretch for Larry Sanders.

First, Jennings finds himself guarded by Spencer Hawes out on the arc. Naturally, plants a stepback, puts up a good look on a three. Just rims out. Sanders collects the board, goes up real weak and blows the dunk by barely hanging on the rim.

Next trip down the floor, Sanders gets tagged with the offensive foul after stumbling awkwardly into the lane.

Ikes.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Marquis Daniels puts up so many stupid shots.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Bucks better not ****ing blow this. Incredible run late in the fourth to pull ahead.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings played out of his mind tonight.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Jennings comes across way too cocky sometimes, but then again that's nothing new. And I'm still pissed at Marquis Daniels.

Prince, wish you were here. About to go get some Perkins. Oh what an exciting excursion!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm just baked enough to get some Perkins. It would be my second dinner.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> Ugly stretch for Larry Sanders.
> 
> First, Jennings finds himself guarded by Spencer Hawes out on the arc. Naturally, plants a stepback, puts up a good look on a three. Just rims out. Sanders collects the board, goes up real weak and blows the dunk by barely hanging on the rim.
> 
> ...


And Sanders had been playing well.

didn't see the game - in class all evening. But good rebound game after that celtics loss.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Ellis/Jennings working well for the most part so far this season.


----------

